# Beam cable - Nice plans - Jus check out



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 25, 2010)

I have seen my frenz using beam cable

@400 P.M- 256kbps-Unlimited! 
@600 P.M- 786kbps-Unlimited! 

786kbps at annual rate its only 500 (6000 per year if you take for year)

*www.beamtele.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=2

its cheapest here...


----------

